# Drywall joint...tape or no tape?



## golem (Feb 11, 2011)

In the attached pic you can see a 4" horizontal drywall joint. Am I correct in assuming this should be taped to eliminate cracking (again)?

Also, is it safe to use #90 joint compound to first-coat on the corner repairs?

Cheers!


----------



## golem (Feb 11, 2011)

Deleted message


----------



## joecaption (Feb 11, 2011)

Outside corners are never taped. If you did you would cut right through the paper as you pressed down to smooth off the edge.
If this keeps failing it's most liky because someone keeps banging into it. They sell clear and wood covers to help protect the corner once the dry wall muds dry primed and painted.


----------



## golem (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply *joecaption*!

I was really only questioning whether or not to tape the short 4" butt joint in the center of the picture. As for the metal corners, not looking to tape over them, was just trying to make sure joint compound (#90) was the proper mud for that application.

The area pictured is actually the wall dividing the stairs on a split level. It sees absolutely no abuse from traffic but did see it's share of crack inducing stress due to a sinking foundation at one corner of the house. This has since been remedied via six helical piers thus I can finally perform permanent repairs.

Cheers!


----------



## Master_Class_Drywaller (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes, you should tape the crack. You may want to fill it in with durabond first before taping it. Also, I would recommend using the durabond on the corner bead as well since it looks like it is in rough shape.  When you skim the bead it should take care of that nasty butt joint you will have created with the tape. Make sure to use bigger knives (10" & 12").


----------



## KirkG (Jul 8, 2011)

Taping the edge of the corner bead where it meets the wall is a good idea.  Don't run the tape out on the apex of the corner however.  Hold it back.  Durabond or other setting compounds are ideal. Definitely tape the horizontal seam first.


----------

